# Beef and Andouille Sliders



## CraigC (May 9, 2016)

Beef and Andouille Sliders
Ingredients
1 lb ground chuck (80/20)
3/4 lb bulk Andouille
1/4 C finely diced sweet onion
1/4 C finely diced green bell pepper
1/4 C finely diced celery
1 small clove garlic minced
1 Tbsp butter
1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp Ketchup
1/8 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 C Emeril’s Rustic Rub (optional)
Pinch of Kosher salt
Cheese slices of your choice (optional)
 
Directions
Melt butter in a small skillet over med-high and sauté the onion, bell pepper and celery until soft. Add a pinch of S&P to the vegis while sautéing. When done, add the garlic and thyme. Continue cooking until the garlic is fragrant, then remove from heat and set aside to cool completely.
 
When vegis are cool, mix all ingredients except the cheese in a bowl, being careful to not over work the meat. I use a 1-1/2” ice cream scoop to measure the meat mixture out for consistent size balls, form the balls into 3” patties. Let them rest in the fridge while you set up the grill to do burgers/sliders. IMO, for best tasting sliders, they should be done on a charcoal grill, preferably using hardwood lump. I used a full chimney of charcoal, banked to one side of my 22 Weber, creating a hot side and a cool side. Right before the sliders went on I generously sprinkled one side with the Rustic Rub and dropped several chunks of unsoaked hickory on the coals. I put the sliders on rub side down on the cool side of the grill and sprinkled more rub on the unseasoned side. I cooked them with out using the grill lid, rotating them out from closest to the coals to furthest until they were done, flipping only once. When done, I added the cheese (Colby-Jack) and put the lid on until the cheese melted. They were served on Martin’s potato slider buns. Use toppings and condiments of your choice! Enjoy!
 
Note: Although bulk Andouille is cured, it is still raw pork and must be cooked to proper doneness! If in doubt, use an instant read thermometer to check internal temp.


----------

